# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  والـــــورد يــــامـــا تمنـــــــى يعيــــــــش بأغصــــــــانك

## اسيرة شوق

مـدخل /./

أميــــــــرة الــــــــورد
ليـــــــــه الـــــــورد .. مفتونـــــــــــــــــــك
ليـــــه بحياتــــــــه .. يحـــــــاول يشــــــــبه .. الوانــــــــك
كــــــــــــم مـــــــــن فراشــــــــــه
تمنـــــــت تلمــــــــس غصـــــــونك
والـــــورد يــــامـــا تمنـــــــى يعيــــــــش بأغصــــــــانك
إذا ابتســــــــــــــــمتي
يــــــذوب الســـــــــكر بلـــــــــــونك
ويــــــزور شـــــــهد الحيـــــــــــــاة
قلـــــــوب خـــــــــلانك
والليـــــــل يغفـــــــي ويصحـــــــــى
بــــس فـــــي عيونــك
والصبــــح خــــــــــدك
ونــــــــور الشــــــــــمس عنوانــــــك











































فـاصل



أميــــــــرة الــــــــورد
ليـــــــــه الـــــــورد .. مفتونـــــــــــــــــــك
ليـــــه بحياتــــــــه .. يحـــــــاول يشــــــــبه .. الوانــــــــك
كــــــــــــم مـــــــــن فراشــــــــــه
تمنـــــــت تلمــــــــس غصـــــــونك

والـــــورد يــــامـــا تمنـــــــى يعيــــــــش بأغصــــــــانك
يـا غنــــــــوة الحــــب
ليـــــــه دايــــم يغنونك
كـل القلــوب بغلاهـا صاغـة ألحــــانك
وأنــا بــودّي اكــــــون
الســــعد فـي كونــــــك
واكـون غنـــوه اتغنـــى
بـــس علشـــــــــــــانك

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مـخرج /./

أميــــــــرة الــــــــورد
ليـــــــــه الـــــــورد .. مفتونـــــــــــــــــــك
ليـــــه بحياتــــــــه .. يحـــــــاول يشــــــــبه .. الوانــــــــك
كــــــــــــم مـــــــــن فراشــــــــــه
تمنـــــــت تلمــــــــس غصـــــــونك
والـــــورد يــــامـــا تمنـــــــى يعيــــــــش بأغصــــــــانك

----------


## hope

ياايـ ..

يجنن الورررد 

ألتقآط و صور روعهـ ,, 

تسلم الأنامل اسوره 

أحلى تقييم !! ~_~

بانتظار المزيييد .. 

يعطيك الف عآفيهـ ,, 

تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

تصوير رائع جداً

تسلم يمناك على اللقطات  الرائعهـ  
موفقه,, وعساك على القوه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*ما شاء الله ع الصووررر مررره رووعه* 
*والله عجبوووني كثيررر ^_^*
*وأفكااار لإلتقااط الورد مرره اجنان وحركاات جديده* 

*يسلمووو يا الغلاااا ع المجهود*
*لا عدمنااا ابدااعك* 
* موفقه لكل خير* 
*دمتي بكل الاماني*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ماشاءالله عليـــــــــــــــــــــكِ
روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه
صور حلوووووووه
تصويو ااااااااااااااااااااااحلى
عجبوني بجد ...
موفقه لكل خير غناتي
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور
دمتي بود...

----------


## مياس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ماشاء الله روووعه الزهره..
والتصوير حلووو الله يعطيكـِ العافيه اسيره 
دُمتِ بخير

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> ياايـ .. 
> يجنن الورررد  
> ألتقآط و صور روعهـ ,,  
> تسلم الأنامل اسوره  
> أحلى تقييم !! ~_~ 
> بانتظار المزيييد ..  
> يعطيك الف عآفيهـ ,,  
> 
> تحياتي



 
ــ هـلا هـوب

اللـهـ ،، يسـلمك

مـرورك أحـلى

مـاعدمتـ ــ طلــتك ..،،


تـحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> تصوير رائع جداً
> 
> تسلم يمناك على اللقطات الرائعهـ 
> 
> موفقه,, وعساك على القوه



 
هـلا وردة

اللهـ يسـلمك حبيبتي

مـرورك أسعـدني

مـاعدمتـك

خـالص ودي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> *ما شاء الله ع الصووررر مررره رووعه* 
> *والله عجبوووني كثيررر ^_^*
> *وأفكااار لإلتقااط الورد مرره اجنان وحركاات جديده*  
> *يسلمووو يا الغلاااا ع المجهود*
> *لا عدمنااا ابدااعك* 
> *موفقه لكل خير* 
> 
> *دمتي بكل الاماني*



 
هـلا حبـبتي عـوامية

اللهـ يسـلمك حبـيبتي

وتـصويرك أجـمل  ...

مـاعدمتك 

..

خالص ودي ...

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> ماشاءالله عليـــــــــــــــــــــكِ
> روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه
> صور حلوووووووه
> تصويو ااااااااااااااااااااااحلى
> عجبوني بجد ...
> موفقه لكل خير غناتي
> حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور
> دمتي بود...



 
هـلا دمـووعة

مـرورك أرووع

يعـطيك ربي العافيه حبيبتي

ع ـالمرور الحلوو

ومــاعدمتك

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ماشاء الله روووعه الزهره..
> والتصوير حلووو الله يعطيكـِ العافيه اسيره 
> 
> دُمتِ بخير



 
تسـلـمي حبيبتي مـيااس

على المرور الحلوو

متأعدمتك

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صور رائعه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> صور رائعه



 
تسـلمي حبيبتي على المرور

مـاعدمتك

تحياتي

----------


## همس الصمت

تصوير حلو مرررررررررررة
الابداع ماشاء الله 
كل يوم يزيد ويزيد
والله يدوم يارب ونشوف الابداع كل يوم ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب
على عيك صور ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## Hussain.T

واااجد عجبتني 

رووووعه

ابدااع

يسلموو اسيرة ع التصوير الابدااع

ننتظر جديدك

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> تصوير حلو مرررررررررررة
> الابداع ماشاء الله 
> كل يوم يزيد ويزيد
> والله يدوم يارب ونشوف الابداع كل يوم ..
> الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب
> على عيك صور ..
> 
> بالتوفيق يارب ..



هـلا حبيبــتي هـموسـة

نـورتي بوجودك

تسـلمي حبيبتي 

ومـاعـدمت طلـتك

تـحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> واااجد عجبتني 
> 
> رووووعه
> 
> ابدااع
> 
> يسلموو اسيرة ع التصوير الابدااع
> 
> ننتظر جديدك
> ...





تسـلم شبــل 

على المـرور الحلوو

نورت الصفحه

مـاعدمتك تواااجدك 


تحيااااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*صور جدااا حلووة*
*الاحلى فيها الورد والوانه*
*تسلم يمنااج اسوورة ع هيك ابداع*
*ماننحرم جديد الورد*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## شوق المحبة

يـآآآآآآآآهـ .. ع ـذآآآآب هالـ ص ـوووره مررره ح ـبيتها ..


لا آكذب ،، كل الـ ص ـووور ج ـنااان بقوووه *_^ ..


ماش ـاااء الله ع ـليكِ ح ـبوووبتي ..


إبداااعك كل يوووم في تقدم وتطوور مـ س ـتمرررر ..


فرح ـاااانه لك على هالتميز والأبداااع >> من مـ ش ـجعي مواااهب التـ ص ـوووير هههههههههههه ..


تـ س ـلم هالأناااامل والـ ع ـدسه الناااع ـمه ..


وربي يـ ع ـطيك الـ ع ـااافيه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *صور جدااا حلووة*
> *الاحلى فيها الورد والوانه*
> *تسلم يمنااج اسوورة ع هيك ابداع*
> *ماننحرم جديد الورد*
> *دمتي بود*



 
مـرورك احلـى حبيبتي 


شـذااوي

مـرورك أسعـدني

تسـلمي على المرور

مـاعدمتـك

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> يـآآآآآآآآهـ .. ع ـذآآآآب هالـ ص ـوووره مررره ح ـبيتها .. 
> 
> لا آكذب ،، كل الـ ص ـووور ج ـنااان بقوووه *_^ .. 
> 
> ماش ـاااء الله ع ـليكِ ح ـبوووبتي .. 
> 
> إبداااعك كل يوووم في تقدم وتطوور مـ س ـتمرررر .. 
> 
> فرح ـاااانه لك على هالتميز والأبداااع >> من مـ ش ـجعي مواااهب التـ ص ـوووير هههههههههههه .. 
> ...



 
تسـلمي حبيبتي شـووااقهـ 

أكـيد المبـدعين يشجـعوا المبـتدئين هع

الله يسـلمك 

مـاعدمتك 

خالص ودي

----------


## أبو سلطان

شكرا لك أختي أسيرة شوق على الصور الجميلة الكلوز أب المنوعة لتصوير هذه الوردة الجميلة سوء لها أو لأجزائها

الوردة على ما أعتقد إن لم تخونني ذاكرتي فهي من عائلة Gebera و هي مميزة بألوانها الجميلة إلا إن مركز غبارها دائما أصفر و قد أبدعتِ في التقاط صورها

فقد كانت في غاية الدقة و الجمال بل تستطيعي من خلالها لمس غبارها فتحتاري اين تضعين أصابعك لكي لا تلوني ملابسك بلونها الأصفر

فشكرا لك

----------

